# Bubble's Pup is now 4 weeks old, first pics.



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

I dont think I have posted any puppy pics yet of Bella 

She was born by c section on 19th Dec and lost her 2 siblings, so she is a singleton pup 

She is doing well, is quite quiet (I am sure that wont last!) sleeps alot but has just started to show she wants to play. She was 4 weeks old yesterday.

She comes out of the pen a few times a day and plays with mummy Bubbles and Granny Bea  well Bubbles usually hides and let granny Bea take over, Bea LOVES babies and tries to feed the pup, but she has no milk lol they play so nicely together:001_wub:

Granny Bea washing Bella!









Bella says 'Hi'


















And with Mum (they are black, used crap camera!)


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Awwwww! She's a real cutie:001_wub: they are all really beautiful


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Ah thanks, just been to pah to get her a few pink toys and shes just had a quick play with them, at this age they change every day!


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

The second photo has literally melted my heart!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I want another one now!  so gorgeous.


----------



## Azawakhs (Jan 15, 2012)

it's always funny how black are puppies of silver poodle  

My mom had silver toy poodle, died last year in age of 19, enjoy your puppies!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

she's adorable. i will have a poodle again one day


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous:001_wub:


----------

